# CMS ohne SQL?



## silvia (8. Mai 2005)

hi 
ich hab mich jetzt ein wenig in diesem forum durch gelesen und festgestellt, dass für meine bedürfnisse typo3 nich nötig, aber mambo od phpwcms angemessen wären.

meine frage ist aber jetzt, gibts auch ein cms, das mit den oben genannten vergleichbar ist, welches KEIN SQL benötigt? 
sonst müsste ich nämlich meinen provider wechseln.

danke für eure hilfe, silvia


----------



## akrite (8. Mai 2005)

...es wird Dich sicherlich nicht besonders freuen, aber AFAIK gibt es kein CMS ohne eine auf SQL(MySQL, SQLite, PostreSQL etc.) beruhende Datenbank - was ich aber anbieten kann, ist recht ähnlich, SimplePHPblog ist zwar wie der Name schon sagt ein Blog-System, reicht aber für kleinere Bedürfnisse, ist umsonst und recht einfach zu konfigurieren.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## generador (8. Mai 2005)

Also unter http://www.dreamcodes.biz/download/?s=list&kat=5 findest du ziemlich unten ein CMS welches sich "Tobi´s Portal" nennt

Dieses läuft ohne SQl aber ob es gut oder schlecht ist weiss ich nicht


----------



## harry4c (1. Juni 2005)

akrite hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...es wird Dich sicherlich nicht besonders freuen, aber AFAIK gibt es kein CMS ohne eine auf SQL(MySQL, SQLite, PostreSQL etc.) beruhende Datenbank



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Es gibt durchaus diverse CMS, die alle Daten direkt in Files abspeichern. Teilweise in Textfiles, teiweise in csv-Files, oder gleich in die jeweiligen PHP-/HTML-Files.
Es gibt auch ein kommerzielles Produkt (weblication.de), das für kleinere Sites ohne DB ziemlich gut läuft, hab's selbst schon in Verwendung.

LG
Harry4c


----------



## akrite (2. Juni 2005)

harry4c hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt durchaus diverse CMS, die alle Daten direkt in Files abspeichern. Teilweise in Textfiles, teiweise in csv-Files, oder gleich in die jeweiligen PHP-/HTML-Files


...wäre sehr dankbar für eine Liste dieser CMS ohne DB

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## harry4c (2. Juni 2005)

akrite hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...wäre sehr dankbar für eine Liste dieser CMS ohne DB



Tja, jetzt hast du mich am linken Bein -- was ankündigen und dann ...
Also, weblication.de ist zwar kostenpflichtig, dafür hat es einige gute Features.
Es hat mal vor einigen Jahren (da hab ich's gesehen) ein OpenSource "CMS" auf Textfile-Basis gegeben, jedoch weiß ich leider nicht mehr, wie es geheißen hat. Ich finde dazu leider auch nix im Google.
So gesehen muss ich mich leider korrigieren - ich kenne aus eigener Erfahrung nur weblication, werde aber in meinem Kollegenkreis noch nachfragen, ob da jemand was über DB-lose CMS' weiß.

Sorry
harry4c


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (2. Juni 2005)

Nach kurzer Google-Recherche konnte ich folgendes CMS auffindig machen:
http://www.cmsimple.dk/

Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das deinen Anforderungen entspricht.

Ansonsten könntest du noch nach einem CMS mit AdoDB suchen, dann hättest du gute Chancen, dass du es mit SQLite verwenden kannst (dateibasierte SQL-Datenbank).


----------



## metalux (2. Juni 2005)

Habe es zwar auch noch nie getestet, aber hola cms arbeitet auch ohne Datenbank.
 Außerdem gibts selbst von Mambo eine datenbankfreie Version namens Limbo.

  Gruß jens


----------

